# Need advice...complete 28" wheel set for a rider



## Stanley (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a shelby that had metal clad wood rims. They are display only. I want to make it a rider. What does everyone use? I see people have some for sale. I would possibly like to use period correct hubs. 
Tires also, what is a good replacement tire.
Is there a modern set economical that I can use?
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Some pictures of what's left of the bicycle would be good in order to make suggestions.
So many possibilities.
Good to hear you want to get something back on the road.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2019)

Most of the guys out here in Ca. use the Velocity Blunt 35 rims.
They are Aluminium, but can be painted to look very convincing.
Coupled with a nice modern Schwalbe or Continental tire, you just about can't find a better riding set up.
Check with @Lux Low here on the Cabe.
Tyler sells complete wheel sets that will get you rolling with the least amount of hassle.
If you want to keep it period correct, there are ways to do that too, but require way more diligence, time and money.
Good luck with the project!


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 14, 2019)

I took the more expensive route. 
Amish built 28” wooden rims by Stutzman 
Wheelsmith stainless spokes, wooden rim nipples from EBay, 28” X 1-1/2” Robert Dean tubulars in black




. Ebony stain from Minwax.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Most of the guys out here in Ca. use the Velocity Blunt 35 rims.
> They are Aluminium, but can be painted to look very convincing.
> Coupled with a nice modern Schwalbe or Continental tire, you just about can't find a better riding set up.
> Check with @Lux Low here on the Cabe.
> ...



Sound advice!  As you can guess I'm a little lacking in knowledge regarding such bicycles, being from over here. But I can certainly vouch for the Schwalbe's and Conti's on the tyre front!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> I took the more expensive route.
> Amish built 28” wooden rims by Stutzman
> Wheelsmith stainless spokes, wooden rim nipples from EBay, 28” X 1-1/2” Robert Dean tubulars in blackView attachment 948847
> 
> . Ebony stain from Minwax.



Expensive but lovely.
Are the Stutzman rims equivalent in size to antique wood rims? How does this size compare to modern 700c?


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2019)

Velocity Blunt 35s and Amsterdam tires on my 1916 Chief, this is the way to go


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2019)

Been running Velocity Blunt rims & Kenda K184 42c tires on the '02 Napoleon without issue.




Schwalbe Little Big Bens on the Reading


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 14, 2019)

Psh! Metal clad wheels are very sturdy to ride! I simply glued Robert Deans on the original Iver Johnson wheels and done! $300 fix right there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2019)

No matter what, you're spending $300+ to get a 28" bike on the road. Unless you buy a modern donor bike off CL or Walmart like @tripple3  & @birdzgarage  have done.


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes Stutzmans are identical to the originals but I believe he can make just about anything. 

I don’t know how they compare to metric sizes, honestly the thought makes my head spin so I pay the money!



dnc1 said:


> Expensive but lovely.
> Are the Stutzman rims equivalent in size to antique wood rims? How does this size compare to modern 700c?


----------



## Stanley (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes, my head is spinning. That is the fun part getting it figured out and on the road. I've learned a lot about 700c and (ISO 622), and widths...32, 38, 40 etc... I will send some images soon. I made some head way. Waiting on UPS now to see if I guessed right. 
I am willing to try a couple of these options. Thanks for al the great info and images. Really great bikes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2019)

Here's my badgeless Great Western on 700c coaster brake wheels from a cheap, new-ish "donor bike".






these barely fit and rub the fender occasionally.
My solution may be to pull the fenders.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 14, 2019)

1919 Mead Arch Frame Ranger












I used modern 29" cruiser wheels from one of those wally world cruisers and mounted Specialized Sawtooth tires in 700x42c. The tires fill the fenders, no rubbing anywhere and ride beautifully. Puts the tire width at 1.75". Haven't measured the height. Maybe a bit heavy but an inexpensive way to get rolling. Just depends on how close you want to be to original. Happy hunting!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

I used an old wheelset off a 1908 Rudge on my Rochester, English spec. 28" (635 mm).
Running Schwalbe 'Delta Cruisers' (with no reflective strip).....




Luckily I only paid £60gbp for the donor machine (ladies).

For my National project I'm building up a set using some antique, French 700c wood rims and ND model A and SM hubs.
Rims have been repainted in the style of National originals, with their '#3 special finish'.....




It wasn't called "The Little Blue Wheel' for no good reason, just wish there were more blue paint left on the frame, lol!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Feb 18, 2019)

I also build 28” clincher rims with NOS spokes, English style painted rim in different colors and whatever hubs you may want. Run about $300-$350 depending on hubs. I typically use 622 size to get more tire size options, but I have done some 635 as well.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 20, 2019)

modern suntour clinchers - original Morrow coaster laced in, with duro cordoba 700 x 38c tires (measure out to 28" x 1.50") on my 1929 Westfield.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Feb 20, 2019)

oddball said:


> View attachment 948857
> 
> Velocity Blunt 35s and Amsterdam tires on my 1916 Chief, this is the way to go



I love those bars


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 21, 2019)

Best wheels ever!!!


----------



## Lux Low (Feb 24, 2019)

I have built a Few,  Velocity Blunts, WheelSmith Spokes,  and Schwalbe Tires.  They can be seen here https://www.ebay.com/str/luxlowbikes/Wood-Wheel-Safety-1890-1933/_i.html?_storecat=3899845010  I Appoligize as My Prices have gone up a bit, But That is Direct Result of Trump's Trade Embargo! Both Velocity Rims and Wheelsmith have gone Up 100%  Yes Costs have Straight Up Doubled. The wheels are pretty much bulletproof , so if yo see one Second hand it may be a Really Good Deal.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 24, 2019)

You can order Stutzman 700c rims and use Continental RetroRide tires, if your forks are wide enough....


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 25, 2019)

I love the Retro rides, you’re right, they can be pretty wide.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 25, 2019)

Ghisallo carbon fiber reinforced rims are the best!


----------



## Stanley (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice. I put clinchers on for now with new departure hubs. I will probably eventually get a set of wood rims suggested above. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 29, 2019)

oddball said:


> View attachment 948857
> 
> Velocity Blunt 35s and Amsterdam tires on my 1916 Chief, this is the way to go



I love those bars


----------

